# Stress and anxiety related problem : aphte, ulcers, abscess, kist...



## kimouette (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm here for ma aunt who has a sick dog. We dont know what breed he is cuz she got him from a shelter 3 years ago, but one thing we know.. he is huge! About the height of a great Dane. He weights about 140lbs which seems to be his ideal weight. He is probably arround 9 years old and except for that stress related problem, he seems to be in very good shape : he eats and drinks well, playful, good attitude etc...

But there's that weird symptom... Whenever the weather is stormy, with thunder, or simply when my aunt brings him to the vet (in other words whenever he is* VERY anxious*), he gets those "aphte/ulcer/abscess/kist" inside his mouth and sometimes even in his eye. 2 weeks ago the weather was terrible and they had thunderstorms almost 5 days in a row. The dog never got over it! 

Actually, the problem has been appearing and disappearing for the past year and a half, but now it seems like almost any kind of exercise or stress will make these wounds bleed: for exemple, when she walks him to the park, she has to bring something to clean his mouth cuz it bleeds so much! She doesnt want any infection in there so she cleans his mouth like 10 times a day with warm water and a clean piece of clothes.

The vets dont understand what is happening! She went to 3 different vets (and by the way she is not a rich person!) and some said it's probably a cancer, another said it's probably a teeth problem, the other one is clueless!... 
First thing she got which seemed to have help a lot was NOVAMOXIN 500mg. After 3 days with that medecine the dog's mouth was almost perfect! But of course the problem was back next time the dog was anxious! The vet who gave her those meds said that if the mouth was healing, it meant that it was not cancer.. I guess that's good news!

So second thing to try... the dog had a complete dental cleansing (which ruined my aunt!) and which made the problem WORSE. Now whenever the dog is anxious and he gets these abcess, it bleeds even more and it will never completely heal up!

I asked my aunt to take pictures of her dog's mouth, she will do that tomorrow afternoon and I'll post them here. 
If you guys know anything about what could be causing that disease, or know how to get rid of it, please feel free to share!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no idea but I am so very sorry. I never heard of anything like that.

My dog is crazy during fireworks but he doesn't get sores because of it. 

So I am going to bump this back up so perhaps someone with experience will see it.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

My furkids can become very anxious too, but they have never had any sores in their mouth or eyes.
So I am curious about what could be causing your aunt's dog to have them.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

If it has not been done the first step would be a complete blood panel. Since Novamoxin worked I'd suggest repeating the treatment for a minimum of 2-3 weeks. Be sure to include probiotics to avoid killing the good gut bacteria which can result in diarrhea. If the antibiotic appears to work but the ulcers are not totally gone either continue for another 2-3 weeks or go to a higher dose. I'd also suggest the ulcers be cultured to determine which antibiotic is most effective for the bacteria. This could also be oral herpes which can become worse with stress. 

The dog needs the best nutrition possible to heal. If she is feeding table scraps the diet may be unbalanced which could be a source of the problem. If she is feeding a grocery store kibble it is probably low quality. Information on some quality grain free kibble can be found at the link below. 4 and 5 star kibble are the best.
Best Dry Grain Free Dog Foods


----------



## kimouette (May 2, 2012)

Here are the pictures. Guys if you are eating, dont look at these! Or stop eating cuz it's not very appetizing!!!





















My aunt wants me to tell you that these pictures were not all taken the same day. Sometimes it looks a little better, sometimes, after a stressfull event (like walking to the park? or thunderstorm) it looks even worse. The dog's mouth becomes so full of blood she gets very scared.



> If it has not been done the first step would be a complete blood panel.


She is currently trying to gather some money for that. I already told her to do that!


> Since Novamoxin worked I'd suggest repeating the treatment for a minimum of 2-3 weeks.


I dont know how long the treatment will last, but of course the vet is the only one who will allow her to go on with the treatment as long as necesssary. But my aunt knows and understands that this time she has to have a longer treatment that will allow the dog's mouth to completely heal-up!


> The dog needs the best nutrition possible to heal. If she is feeding table scraps the diet may be unbalanced which could be a source of the problem. If she is feeding a grocery store kibble it is probably low quality. Information on some quality grain free kibble can be found at the link below. 4 and 5 star kibble are the best.
> Best Dry Grain Free Dog Foods


The dog is eating raw ground beef and chicken entire carcasses. She also gives him Pronature Holistic kibbles in small quantities cuz she's affraid the dog wont get ALL vitamins and minerals simply with these 2 meats.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe she should look for a vet that might do some research on his issue or ask the vet if they can? I know if my vet doesn't know she will look into it and get back to me. She calls around to other vets and checks the books. Maybe a scraping of the sore to see what's in it? 

Good luck poor baby


----------

